
Ask HN: Why can I not reach HN from my home network? - on_
I&#x27;ve been experiencing errors connecting to HN, and can only reach it via mobile. At first I thought I was banned due to a satirical string of comments or possibly posting an html code and emoji in the AMP thread yesterday.<p>However, after a quick exchange with dang, he assured me I wasn&#x27;t banned, the issue had nothing to do with them, and even restored my previosly lost handle &quot;vonklaus&#x27;.<p>Symptoms<p>&gt; Can not reach HN.<p>&gt; traceroute returns <i></i>* for every entry. Also the case for other sites even local ips.<p>&gt; over 4g i can reach HN and login.<p>&gt; sometimes i reach cloudflare with unknown errors.<p>&gt; login redirects immeadiately to &quot;Mozilla firefox cant find file: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;login?goto=news &quot;<p>&gt; affects safari and all browsers. Also, my phone when connected to the network, but not when disconnected.<p>Using a mac book pro 13&quot; retina using el capitan and my dns servers are 8.8.4.4, 8.8.8.8, and openDNS. I think my router&#x2F;network is possibly compromised. I did a hard reset of my router, renewed the lease, and cleared arp to no effect.<p>I think it is possible that I am somehow ip banned, have a bad cache sonewhere, or someone is doing something maliscious on my network and HN security features are serving as a canary, and breaking the unsecure connection.<p>Not really sure how to proceed but would love advice. I could believe a bad config if not for now 3 computers failing to login. Just tried on chrome on PC. Loads fine, then login is err connection refused.<p>Happened ~2 yesterday. No obvious changes were made.
======
jlgaddis

      $ dig news.ycombinator.com

